# Dust deputy vs SDD



## ComputerPro (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm fitting our Delta 50-760 with a Wynn filter and a cyclone 2nd stage component to remove dust from computers in our service shop. This was per the excellent advice from this forum 

One question I have is: how much better is the Super dust deputy vs the regular dust deputy? There is quite a difference in price. 
If the SDD filters that much better, I have no problem getting it. But I have no experience with either. Is it worth the price over the regular DD?

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

ComputerPro said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm fitting our Delta 50-760 with a Wynn filter and a cyclone 2nd stage component to remove dust from computers in our service shop. This was per the excellent advice from this forum
> 
> ...


Hey Terry, I'm glad you ordered the Wynn filter. As to your new dilemma, well, I am of the opinion that you may get to be underpowered the more items you add into your vacuum stream. The Delta is a horse and a half. What size and what kind of ducting are you using now? How far is the dust collector from the worktables? How many drops are on this line? Many questions...

You should really read more on the Bill Pentz site about all of this. You will get a crash course on DC and be able to make better decisions about a future course. Just my opinion.

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm

On that site he gives you plans for making a cyclone that will far exceed the deputy's one and all. My opinion, and that of Clearvue cyclones...

Paul

From Bill Pentz: For instance a 1.5 hp dust collector that can move a maximum of 1100 CFM moves far less air than that maximum depending upon what sized ducting we use. This typical small shop dust collector blower only generates 4" to 6" of pressure when working. With the added overhead of our filter and minimum ducting, that pressure is only ample to move about 800 CFM when hooked up with a short piece of 6" flex hose. That pressure will only pull about 550 CFM when connected with 5" flex hose and only about 350 CFM when hooked up with 4" flex hose.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

The DD is designed for a shop vac. I have one but don't really care for it as my shop vac is apparently too strong. Nothing seems to settle out in the cyclone and us all collected in the shop vac.


----------



## 03roadking (Nov 6, 2013)

Burb said:


> The DD is designed for a shop vac. I have one but don't really care for it as my shop vac is apparently too strong. Nothing seems to settle out in the cyclone and us all collected in the shop vac.



Burb

What brand and model number of shop vac are you using? I use the Dust Deputy along with a craftsman 5hp shop vac and it works awsome! Dust goes in the bucket and barely anything at all in the shop vac.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

That's the way it was explained to me: the DD is for the vac, and the SDD is for a DC.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

03roadking said:


> Burb What brand and model number of shop vac are you using? I use the Dust Deputy along with a craftsman 5hp shop vac and it works awsome! Dust goes in the bucket and barely anything at all in the shop vac.


I have the Ridgid 6.5 HP unit. I think the problem is too much suction. I've watched the sawdust go I the inlet of the DD and be sucked back out without dropping. I put an extension tube but ended up just putting it in the shed as didn't have room for the extra piece of equipment.


----------

